# Oak Orchard Acid Springs



## Road Dog (Aug 22, 2005)

This is a quart size and has that killer green colored glass.


----------



## Road Dog (Aug 22, 2005)

Here is the other side.


----------



## woody (Aug 22, 2005)

This color is oftened called "Lockport" green, as in the Merchants bottles from Lockport, NY.


----------



## Road Dog (Aug 22, 2005)

Sure is! It matches this one.


----------



## Tony14 (Aug 22, 2005)

nice bottles road dog. It seems like you have a museum in your house.


----------



## woody (Aug 22, 2005)

Your Merchants looks to be iron pontiled, Road Dog.
 Sweet............


----------



## Road Dog (Aug 22, 2005)

Yep, It does't have the Oxide anymore. Bottle has been turned.


----------



## pupman (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi Road Dog,You have nice bottles! I could be wrong but I believe some of these Oak Orchid spring bottles are embosed G.W. Merchant/Lockport N.Y. which is a real good reason to find them colored like yours.Its a sweet bottle! Pupman


----------

